# more rrp



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> http://hardwoodfloorsmag.com/editors/blog/default.aspx?id=543&t=EPA-Forgoes-Lead-Clearance-Testing
> 
> 
> I still think the whole rrp situation is a crock of hooey.



The faster we disband the EPA The better they no longer serve their purpose....


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> The faster we disband the EPA The better they no longer serve their purpose....


You are nuts Harry, truly off the wall nuts. 

When you say things like that it really makes me wonder about you.

From the linked article



> The EPA decided that clearance testing cost and a delay in obtaining results from a third party were prohibitive enough to nix the amendment. The move was lauded by industry groups, including the National Association of Home Builders (NAHB).


Sounds like they made a commonsense decision.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Sounds like they made a commonsense decision.


That is very rare for them these days.

But don't worry they are working diligently on finding ways to make life miserable for all of us.


----------

